
Microsoft loves Linux – a little too much? - nunodonato
https://medium.com/@probonopd/microsoft-loves-linux-a-little-too-much-cff91023e4b8
======
lurker213
Looks like Microsoft is always going to be Microsoft. People that think they
have turned a new leaf and are all different and hip thanks to Satya are
kidding themselves.

~~~
catalogia
The only thing that changed is they got more effective PR. Or maybe there are
just more gullible idiots on the net now, who are more susceptible to
corporate propaganda that the average netizen was years ago.

------
thawaway1837
There are SO MANY Linux distributions that overlapping a name is hardly a big
deal (and the registration is not that big a deal either...as the article
points out itself, despite the registration, there is a Linux distro also
named Maui).

The Microsoft employee’s response was pretty bad, but in a company with
hundreds of thousands of devs, one inappropriate response by a developer
hardly says anything.

Edit: He’s not even an employee. He’s a Microsoft MVP. That’s like complaining
that Red Hat is evil based on what a random programmer with a RH certification
says.

------
sunstone
Embrace, extend, extinguish. Forever Microsoft.

------
hello_marmalade
By default you can't trust any for profit corporation. They will always do
what is profitable over anything and everything else, as they are required to.

